# Wonderful Sermon: Worldly or Heavenly Minded



## ServantofGod (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.christccberks.org/_files/live/20081207-WorldlyorHeavenlyMinded-Eder.mp3


Pastor C.B. Eder of Christ Community Church(Sovereign Grace Church)


----------

